# John Colquhoun's sources for "A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace"



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2020)

In the dedication to his book on the covenant of grace, John Colquhoun acknowledged his indebtedness to the following sources:

It is, however, proper to acknowledge that the Authors, to whom much of the doctrinal part of this Treatise, is indebted for its materials, are, Cloppenburg, Witsius, Turretine, Moor, Erskine, Brown, Hervey, Gib, Muirhead, Gill, and Boston. As to the last judicious Writer, I freely acknowledge, that, so far as he has proceeded, I have followed him so closely, as often to adopt, for the most part his method, and even his illustrations and proofs. Indeed, the substance of the greater part of his Book on the Covenant of Grace, is extracted, and will be found in the following pages; though the sentiments are expressed in a different manner.

John Colquhoun, _A Treatise of the Covenant of Grace_ (Edinburgh: Ogle, Allardice and Thomson, 1818), v.

Who are Cloppenburg, Hervey, and Muirhead? It strikes me as interesting that he admits to relying on the Particular Baptist theologian, John Gill, which perhaps indicates that there is more continuity between the Reformed and Particular Baptists on the covenant of grace than is sometimes thought. Given Colquhoun's reliance on Thomas Boston, it is probable that he held the view that only the elect are, properly speaking, in the covenant. 

N.B. Moor is probably a reference to Bernardinus de Moor.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 1, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> It strikes me as interesting that he admits to relying on the Particular Baptist theologian, John Gill, which perhaps indicates that there is more continuity between the Reformed and Particular Baptists on the covenant of grace than is sometimes thought.


Here is a discussion on John Gill's Covenant Theology from a 1689 Federalist perspective

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## py3ak (Feb 2, 2020)

James Hervey from the Evangelical Awakening is perhaps best known for _Theron and Aspasio_.

Johannes Cloppenburg gets cited in the literature from time to time, e.g., by Richard Muller. I would guess that Colquhoun might have especially in mind his _Exercitationes super locos communes theologicos_, but I am not sure where he deals specifically with covenant theology.








J. Cloppenburg exercitationes super locos communes theologicos






www.google.com





John Muirhead wrote "Dissertations on the Foederal Transactions Between God and His Church"
https://books.google.com/books?id=F...YQ6AEwCHoECAgQAg#v=onepage&q=muirhead&f=false

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks, Ruben. I had heard of James Hervey now that you mention him, and James Muirhead also rings a bell.


----------



## CathH (Feb 3, 2020)

Reuben beat me to it! I was fairly sure of James Hervey, but I'd have had to google the others.

I only read Adam Gib's Sacred Contemplations in the last couple of years.

Brown would presumably be John Brown of Haddington?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 3, 2020)

CathH said:


> Brown would presumably be John Brown of Haddington?



Yes, I think so.


----------



## Don Kistler (Feb 3, 2020)

Here is my slightly edited version of Colquhoun's quote: 

It is, however, proper to acknowledge that the authors to whom much of the doctrinal part of this treatise is indebted for its materials are: [Johannes] Cloppenburg, [Herman] Witsius, [Francis] Turretin, [John] Moor, [Ralph] Erskine, [John] Brown, [James] Hervey, [Adam] Gib, Muirhead, [John] Gill, and [Thomas] Boston. As to the last judicious writer, I freely acknowledge that, so far as he has proceeded, I have followed him so closely as often to adopt for the most part his method, and even his illustrations and proofs. Indeed, the substance of the greater part of his book on the _Covenant of Grace_ is extracted, and will be found in the following pages, though the sentiments are expressed in a different manner.


----------

